# Travel date query



## arunpral (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,
My visa application has intended travel date as 21st april 2014. 
If the visa is stamped well before the indended travel date then would i be eligible to travel before 21st april.


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Just replied on your PM!!


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry to hijack this thread but i need some urgent suggestion on below.

I have been applying for employment opportunities in Germany and have got positive 
interview call which is supposed to be today.

I would like to know about below things.
Will the interview be technical or more of generic?
will the recruiter be asking about German language proficiency?


----------



## Preethi kiran (Mar 24, 2014)

arunpral said:


> Hi,
> My visa application has intended travel date as 21st april 2014.
> If the visa is stamped well before the indended travel date then would i be eligible to travel before 21st april.


hi i would like to know abt tht too... buffer period we have before travelling to germany and after visa stamping. ??


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Preethi kiran said:


> hi i would like to know abt tht too... buffer period we have before travelling to germany and after visa stamping. ??


Hi,

That is dependent on the Visa start date, which will be mentioned on the stamping itself.

That said, one more thing is this Visa start date is open to a little change (may be a couple of days) based on the Travel Insurance that you provide for stamping.

Let me know, if any clarification is needed,

Cheers,
Uday


----------



## Preethi kiran (Mar 24, 2014)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is dependent on the Visa start date, which will be mentioned on the stamping itself.
> 
> ...


Hi Uday,

Please help me understand this. I was informed that after my visa stamping is done, I will have a buffer period of 6 months to travel to Germany - meaning my visa period strts after reaching germany(valid till 6months from there on). So i was hoping, I might look fr a job frm India itself in this buffer period and get the job seeker visa converted to Work Visa from India, if i dont land with a job in these 6 months, then i can travel to germany to look fr the same.

Is this possible or have i been misinformed??

thanks


----------

